# Length of trousers (Mens)



## podd (23 Jul 2007)

Are regular length in mens trousers usually 31" or 32" ?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2007)

Not sure about "regular length". In my experience you can often get from c. 30" to c. 34" (or maybe been 36") but they often go in jumps of 2". If necessary you can buy longer and just get them taken up?


----------



## podd (23 Jul 2007)

AFAIK  30" is short length, 32" regular length and 34" long length

I think these are the correct lengths for short, regular and long but just wanted to check that I have this correct.


----------



## miselemeas (23 Jul 2007)

Trouser length is the inside leg measurement. As a _general _guide, the standard shorter length is 29" (maybe for a 5'8" height) and goes up from there ie 31", 33" (6'1"). However, some short men have a longer leg and shorter trunk and some taller men are not necessarily in proportion chest/leg length.  So basically it comes back to the old "how long is a piece of string" thing.   

I suggest you visit a mens shop on the pretence of purchasing and they will be glad to measure for you. You can then take yourself off to a self-service facility with the required info.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2007)

miselemeas said:


> I suggest you visit a mens shop on the pretence of purchasing and they will be glad to measure for you. You can then take yourself off to a self-service facility with the required info.


Why not just get somebody at home to do the inside leg measurement?


----------



## miselemeas (23 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Why not just get somebody at home to do the inside leg measurement?


 
..............or take an old pair that fits you and measure it yourself


----------



## podd (23 Jul 2007)

Thanks, should have made clear it's not that I want trousers measured for me, I'm trying to discover what the "industry" standard length is for short, regular and long lengths in mens trousers.


----------



## miselemeas (23 Jul 2007)

podd said:


> Thanks, should have made clear it's not that I want trousers measured for me, I'm trying to discover what the "industry" standard length is for short, regular and long lengths in mens trousers.


 
Then I would say 29, 31 and 33 - from years of experience in buying for males in family.


----------



## podd (23 Jul 2007)

miselemeas said:


> Then I would say 29, 31 and 33


Thanks miselemeas

I hadn't been too sure if it was 29, 31 and 33;  or 30, 32 and 34

You're probably correct, thanks


----------



## miselemeas (23 Jul 2007)

Waist sizes are usually stepped up by even numbers 32, 34, 36 and lengths by uneven numbers 29, 31, 33


----------



## podd (23 Jul 2007)

Thanks for that miselemeas, hadn't realised that.  Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2007)

miselemeas said:


> Waist sizes are usually stepped up by even numbers 32, 34, 36 and lengths by uneven numbers 29, 31, 33


If I recall correctly _Pennys _and _Dunnes _for example usually step the leg length in even numbers as well.


----------



## KalEl (23 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> If I recall correctly _Pennys _and _Dunnes _for example usually step the leg length in even numbers as well.


 
It varies from brand to brand to be honest...there's no real convention as such but 29(short) 31(regular) and 33(long) would be the most common.


----------



## Gabriel (23 Jul 2007)

Short, medium, long

29 & a half", 31" and 33"

Like jeans...the lengths actually vary quite a bit depending on how they are made...


----------



## MugsGame (23 Jul 2007)

> In my experience you can often get from c. 30" to c. 34" (or maybe been 36")



Or even longer where necessary, but not in Ireland 

In my experience "standard" trouser sizes such as Reg/Large/Extra Large are not all that standardised. Jackets and tops are even worse (where XL on me covers everything from one size too small to one size too big.).


----------



## bacchus (23 Jul 2007)

podd said:


> AFAIK 30" is short length, 32" regular length and 34" long length
> I think these are the correct lengths for short, regular and long but just wanted to check that I have this correct.


 
I was actually looking into this last Friday in Next. Their regular is 31", short is 29".
So may be the length of Short/Regular/Long depends on the brand?


----------



## aircobra19 (23 Jul 2007)

You could pick out 20 pairs of identical size trousers/jeans and you'd find that they'd vary an awful lot in size regardless of what the label says.


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Jul 2007)

It could be brand but I have a feeling that women's trousers are generally 29", 31" and 33".

Mens are generally 30" 32" and 34".


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Jul 2007)

33" is common enough for men's trousers as far as I aware.


----------



## SOM42 (24 Jul 2007)

I think we can all agree that nobody can agree on this!


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Jul 2007)

SOM42 said:


> I think we can all agree that nobody can agree on this!


 
But what lengths will we go to, to do so.


----------



## Gabriel (25 Jul 2007)

I can tell you that very few manufacturers make mens trousers in 30, 32, 34. You're confusing it with jeans.

It's 29/29 & a half, 31 & 33.
German manufacturers tend to come up longer...


----------

